# Proper file types?



## Jmeeblings (Jan 15, 2014)

If I am on the wrong thread do forgive me.  I had a question about the right kind of file type to use when uploading to FA... I toyed around with doc, PDF, rtf, etc but they would simply appear with a download link, using .txt was the only one that would also display the text on the page of the story (vs making you download it to read it). Am I correct or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Jan 16, 2014)

Jmeeblings said:


> If I am on the wrong thread do forgive me.  I had a question about the right kind of file type to use when uploading to FA... I toyed around with doc, PDF, rtf, etc but they would simply appear with a download link, using .txt was the only one that would also display the text on the page of the story (vs making you download it to read it). Am I correct or am I just doing something wrong?



As far as I know, .txt files are the only file type that will display the text on the page without having to download the actual file. I've tried with DOC and RTF files; no such luck.


----------



## Jmeeblings (Jan 16, 2014)

Mekali Kaga said:


> As far as I know, .txt files are the only file type that will display the text on the page without having to download the actual file. I've tried with DOC and RTF files; no such luck.



Ah okay thanks


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2014)

You can also use bbCode with your TXT files.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 18, 2014)

I always post an rtf, then I post the story in the description for people who don't want to toy with downloading things.


----------

